# Omega Shenron vs Silver surfer



## Killer (May 3, 2009)

OK .
Silver surfer can travel through galaxies in minutes and is way faster than light.
he is shown to have some cosmic powers.
Omega shenron was destroyed only after using power from four galaxies combined .
Thats all the feats I can tell.
So who wins?


----------



## Flame of Corruption (May 3, 2009)

Joke thread, right?

Surfer stomps.


----------



## Killer (May 3, 2009)

Flame of Corruption said:


> Joke thread, right?
> 
> Surfer stomps.



I would like to have some feats to prove your statement.


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2009)

Surfer wins, you should know about him before creating a rape thread like this.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 3, 2009)

I'll provide evidence just incase your not a troll/dupe.


*Spoiler*: _ Surfer Moving a few lightyears in 0.5 seconds_ 









With this sort of speed advantage, Omega Shenron doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Killer (May 3, 2009)

Wow. thats's fast. Silver surfer will definitely win with that speed.
Where do you think Silver surfer stands in terms of strength though?


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2009)

KamiKazeBuu said:


> Wow. thats's fast. Silver surfer will definitely win with that speed.
> Where do you think Silver surfer stands in terms of strength though?



What do you mean?

He's stronger than anyone in Dragonball. He can basically take all the Dragonballs in Shenrons chest and shove it up in his ass.

Or create a black hole and many other things.


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2009)

He can casually create black holes.  Yes, casually.  It's easy as hell for him.


----------



## Darklyre (May 3, 2009)

Not only does he have ridiculous speed, strength, and durability, the Power Cosmic gives him an absurd amount of energy manipulation. He basically fucks with the four fundamental forces of the universe at will.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 3, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Not only does he have ridiculous speed, strength, and durability, the Power Cosmic gives him an absurd amount of energy manipulation. He basically fucks with the four fundamental forces of the universe at will.



For the lulz might I add


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I'll provide evidence just incase your not a troll/dupe.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Surfer Moving a few lightyears in 0.5 seconds_
> ...


That's traveling speed, Surfer obviously had time to accelerate and enter warp-space. What about fighting speed, post a few of those.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 3, 2009)

A said:


> That's traveling speed, Surfer obviously had time to accelerate and enter warp-space. What about fighting speed, post a few of those.



You don't move that sort of speed and try and grab an object without being able to react to it too. 

Could also post scans of Runner v Surfer as backup of the combat speed advantage.


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> You don't move that sort of speed and try and grab an object without being able to react to it too.


If you're a million light-years away and sees an object that will pass you in a second you have a second to grab it--and he missed, so what is your point?



Rice Ball said:


> Could also post scans of Runner v Surfer as backup of the combat speed advantage.


Those aren't really combat feats, and I could post multiple instances where Surfer is being hit by characters with extremely low combat speed (this was already done at moviecodec).


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 3, 2009)

Silver Surfer will just turn him into sand or speed bitz him so that Omega can't touch him.


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2009)

A said:


> If you're a million light-years away and sees an object that will pass you in a second you have a second to grab it--and he missed, so what is your point?



The object wasn't a stationary object which makes grabbing it much more difficult.  He came remarkably close to grabbing it which speaks volumes and does show he really did have reaction times on the level to pull that off at those speeds.




> Those aren't really combat feats, and I could post multiple instances where Surfer is being hit by characters with extremely low combat speed (this was already done at moviecodec).



Yea, you'll also note that Surfer jobs to practically everybody because writers rarely know how to properly write somebody as powerful as him.  The Black Panther armbar is a perfect example of Surfer jobbing.


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Yea, you'll also note that Surfer jobs to practically everybody because writers rarely know how to properly write somebody as powerful as him.


But the writers decide how powerful he is, not the readers.


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2009)

It's been made clear how powerful Surfer is.  Doesn't change the fact that he jobs all the time.  Or do you actually think being put in an armbar by a peak human is actually going to affect him in any way at all?


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Enclave said:


> It's been made clear how powerful Surfer is.  Doesn't change the fact that he jobs all the time.  Or do you actually think being put in an armbar by a peak human is actually going to affect him in any way at all?


If he in following issues keeps getting armbared by peak humans then they've obviously changed his position. It's about consistency, no character "jobs all the time".


----------



## Raigen (May 3, 2009)

Put it this way. A weakened Surfer who can't use the Power Cosmic is still strong enough to knock around Planet Hulk with a freakin Gladiator style mace.


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2009)

A said:


> If he in following issues keeps getting armbared by peak humans then they've obviously changed his position. It's about consistency, no character "jobs all the time".



You CLEARLY don't read comics involving Silver Surfer.  We're talking about a character who is fully capable of amping his strength up to angry Hulk levels of strength using the Power Cosmic.  Somebody who is capable of casually creating black holes.  Somebody who's even capable of creating life itself with ease.  Somebody this powerful getting put in an armbar by somebody who's a peak human.  I'm sorry but no, that's jobbing, that's not a reclassification of his strength, it's flat out jobbing.  Surfer could have ripped Black Panther's arm off if he wanted right there, or turned him to stone, or vaporised him with a insanely weak cosmic blast.  But no, he got immobilised by a peak human.  It was Surfer jobbing, nothing else.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

You know the Black Panther thing was retconned, right? Surfer was simply annoyed and didn't kill him because he was a pacifist and he knew the guy wasn't evil.

Anyway, GT characters have practically no feats, and since GT is not canon to DB/Z, then you can't powerscale them from it either.

So what has Omega Shenron actually done?

....Not much, really. He has some weird effect where the evil energy he has will create a chain reaction that will eventually destroy the planet he's on, then spread and keep destroying planets throughout the universe, but that's not a power he can actually control, and we didn't even see a hint of it happening in the time he existed so who knows how long it would actually take.

He was stronger than SSJ4 Goku who could lift a city block, so that's at least a decent amount of strength, but nothing compared to Surfer

As for speed feats.... he doesn't really have any.

Yeah, I'm seeing no way that Surfer loses here


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You know the Black Panther thing was retconned, right? Surfer was simply annoyed and didn't kill him because he was a pacifist and he knew the guy wasn't evil.



The point is that crap like that happens all the time to Silver Surfer.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He was stronger than SSJ4 Goku who could lift a city block


Rhino who can't do that made Surfer fall on his knee when hit with a bubble-gum glass ball.

Point is: Low feats.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

A said:


> Rhino who can't do that made Surfer fall on his knee when hit with a bubble-gum glass ball.
> 
> Point is: Low feats.



Which is PIS and ignored, since Surfer has far better feats. Considering I was using maximum strength feats for both - stop trolling.


----------



## Killer (May 3, 2009)

> Also, it wasn't just 4 galaxies that killed Omega, it was a multitude of galaxy busters, the entire universe, which in the anime I'm fairly certain is more than 4 galaxies, all of the afterlife, concentrated into a comparably small ball. That IS alot of energy.
> 
> And Ratchet, I just PROVED that anime DBZ hits FTL during the saiyan saga AT MINIMUM. Hell dub Raditz probably isn't just dub.
> 
> ...



what do you guys say about that?

and this-


> Silver Surfer is a star system buster at most, not a galaxy buster.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

MajinDragon said:


> what do you guys say about that?
> 
> and this-




where is it that from, if that's from Moviecodec, then I'm taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Where did you get that? And even so, none of that is proving your point since power levels were only shown only through the Saiyan Saga till the end of the Namek Saga.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

It's just a bunch of numbers pulled at random based on filler with no actual evidence to back it up


----------



## Genyosai (May 4, 2009)

> Goku (Post Holy Water) = 223,538,901mph



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Kid Goku is almost a 3rd of light speed!


Not to mention that the "minimum speed of lightning" is way out of whack: Lightning has been clocked as low as 90,000mph and the highest I've heard is 300,000mph, but even if some sites do claim the "3rd of lightspeed" thing that's _totally_ wrong as a minimum.

Based on achieving invisible speeds at the 22nd Budokai and many of his other feats, Goku is approaching Mach 2 by that point, but probably no higher than Mach 4-5 based on later progression/feats.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 4, 2009)

MajinDragon said:


> what do you guys say about that?



Worst.  Calculations.  Ever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2009)

I'd really hate to see the ass those numbers were pulled out of... Jeebus Christ.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2009)

Putting the Silver Surfer in DB is as bad as putting Vegito in Naruto.  Get out of here with your nonsense.  And while SS could easily kill Shenron, he won't have to as Shenron will kill himself for sucking so much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2009)

Goku could lift Giant Piccolo but needs to go SSJ to lift 40 ton weights, Gohan going SSJ2 is billions of times more powerful than Nappa's attack which was seen in space but did'nt have that effect.See! inconsistancy in DB as well so you have no right to call a comic book character on one .


----------



## randomsurfer (May 4, 2009)

The result is undecided....Surfer can be really powerful and can sometimes be weak enough to be beaten Spiderman and Black Panther.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2009)

How is the result undecided? Surfer pretty much rapes all of DB and it's non-canon affiliations without even trying.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 4, 2009)

MajinDragon said:


> what do you guys say about that?
> 
> and this-



I'd say don't do you calcs on filler material.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 4, 2009)

Basically speaking...Silver Surfer makes a black hole and drops Omega Shenron in to it.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2009)

randomsurfer said:


> The result is undecided....Surfer can be really powerful and can sometimes be weak enough to be beaten Spiderman and Black Panther.



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

:rofl


----------



## Lance Vance (May 4, 2009)

Silver destroys Omega Shenron, this should be in the joke section.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 4, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I'll provide evidence just incase your not a troll/dupe.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Surfer Moving a few lightyears in 0.5 seconds_
> ...



I post the same scans on MFG and people reply with crap saying Omega is just as fast or even faster then that. I hate how people judge things on character satements then feats .


----------

